# Suche Teleservice Software



## settelma (8 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand vielleicht die ( gebrauchte )Teleservice Software von Siemens zu verkaufen? Gibt es irgendwo einen Download von einer Demoversion um 
das ganze mal zu testen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Locke (9 März 2009)

Hallo,

Es gibt einen Download von Siemens:

http://support.automation.siemens.c....csinfo&lang=de&objID=10805406&subtype=133100

Gruß


----------



## Andrew (9 März 2009)

Ich habe die Software (ist wie ein Treiber) und einen Adapter - beides in Version 5.0 (ACHTUNG: veraltet!). Ich habe Jahrelang damit gearbeitet, jetzt ist es nur als Backup (fungiert auch als PC-MPI-Adapter).
Frage: warum nicht via Ethernet - ist schneller und vor allem STABILER. 
Falls dennoch Interesse besteht - dann könnte ich mich sicher davon trennen.   
Gruß, Andrew


----------



## settelma (11 März 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Ich bräuchte eigentlich nur die Software. Ich verwende ein Tixi Modem HG71 GSM welches schon einen TS-Adapter intergriert hat. 
Wäre die Software auch separat zu kaufen? Oder wie wär den der Preis für beides zusammen.

Ich hätt da noch eine Frage. 
Ich hab noch nie mit Teleservice gearbeitet. Hab mir jetzt die Demoversion runtergeladen (Danke für den Link) und versucht mich auf mein Modem einzuwählen. 
Ich muss jetzt leider etwas ausholen.
Mit der Tixi Software kann ich mich manchmal auf das Modem einwählen, manchmal auch nicht, dann kommt die Meldung "Dienst oder Dienstmerkmal nicht möglich".
Keine Ahnung an was das liegt.
Als ich dann doch mal aufs Modem zugreifen konnte hab ich versucht mich mit der Teleservice Software einzuwählen. Wurde nicht angenommen weil wohl der Benutzername oder das Passwort nicht stimmte. 
Ich kann am Modem nur ein Passwort eingeben und keinen Benutzernamen. Wenn ich aber die Teleservice nehme muss ein Benutzername eingegeben werden. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand erfahrung mit sowas und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Ralle (11 März 2009)

Also, wenn ich mich mit der Telesoftware einwähle, brauche ich keinen Benutzernamen und auch kein PW (Analogmodem) . Liegt evtl. an der Konfiguration. Um die Teleservicesoftware auf deinem Rechner laufen zu lassen brauchst du auch eine Authorisierung. Die Telesoftware installiert einen Zugang, den man mit Step7 wie jeden anderen Instllierten Adapter anwählen kann. Danach kann man online gehen.


----------



## settelma (12 März 2009)

Das habe ich alles so gemacht. Den Zugang habe ich gewählt.
Ich bekomm die Meldung Benutzernamen oder Passwort falsch.
Muss ich als Benutzernamen vielleicht ADMIN eintragen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## settelma (13 März 2009)

Hab die Verbindung jetzt herstellen können.
Hab mal versucht einen Baustein auf die CPU übers GSM-Netz zu laden.
Hat aber nicht funktioniert. Oder dauert das übers GSM-Netz nur so lange.
Wenn ja, dann kann ich mir das mit der Fernwartung gleich abschminken.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit sowas.

Gruß Markus


----------

